# What is a Good Gift Idea for 18-Month-Old Baby?



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi there,

My baby's enthusiastic grandparents want to get something for the toddler for xmas. I would love for them to get her something that she'll like for a long time or that will be really useful to her (that she will use a lot). I bascially don't like to buy stuff unless it gets used a lot.

What have you received or gotten for your baby that was a lot of fun? I am fairly clueless. We already have loads of books. We don't need any carriers.

Toys would be good.

We could use some shoes, I suppose. I would like to give the grandparents a few different choices, but I just don't know what to say.

The grandparents are into wooden toys, which is cool. I'm not sure what would be popular with the tot though.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

My 16 month old is getting an easel from Mom and Dad this Christmas. I think my mom is planning to get her a child-size table and chairs. Both are things we expect to get used for many years.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Ds got a spring horse when he was 18 months - he still uses it at 5. Dd rides it too, and she's 18 months.
Dd *loves* to wear her big bro's pants, shirts, shoes, hats.... So my mom is going to make her a dress-up box. She's going to do it so that the waists can be let out later if they need to be, and if she makes the skirts ankle-length now, they can be used as short skirts later. Other than that, I'm kind of stuck on what to get and 18-month old, too.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

There was a recent thread on getting a slide/climbing cube for use indoors during the winter. Not sure what your weather is like, or how much space you have inside. And I don't know if there are any wooden ones out there, but it might be something to consider.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

I do not have kids yet, but I am a toy ADDICT! So here's what I would suggest:

a pull-along toy (Max the yellow dog?) by Brio/Ambi -- not noisy http://www.brio.net/BRIO_NET/corporate/Startpage.htm

or either the push car or the doll pram by Haba http://www.haba.de/index.php?en&area=us

and the tabletop easel by Alex (folds up for storage) http://www.alextoys.us/alex.asp WARNING DON'T OPEN THIS AT WORK WITHOUT MUTING YOUR SOUND!

hammer toy by Brio (not the classic one but arguably more interesting) http://www.brio.net/BRIO_NET/corporate/Startpage.htm

I have lots more suggestions but need to get to work -- more later.


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

Wooden puzzles are a huge hit with my 14 month old. They've been one of her favorite toys for the last few months and I don't anticipate that changing any time soon.

I would second a table and chair set. She loves to sit at hers and color, "read" books, do puzzles, whatever.

And she loves magnets. We got her a magnet board for her playroom. I got some wooden animal magnets and then, we have the leapfrog phonics set and animal sounds set. And then just other random magnets.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

18 months is a great age for a riding toy, the kind where they straddle it and push it along with their feet. Kids often continue to play with them up to age 3 or 4 - when they're little it's all about the gross motor activity, and then as they get older it becomes more of a pretend play prop.

We're getting our daughter, who will be 20mos at Christmas, a child-size table and chairs (from Ikea), a very basic wooden train set (also from Ikea), and some realistic-looking, well-made plastic animals. I think my parents are getting her a set of rhythm instruments (Melissa & Doug "Band in a Box"). I think all of those are long-lasting toys with a lot of play value.


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

: My DS will be 18mo at Christmas, too, so this is a very helpful thread!


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

i second the suggestion of table and chairs or art easel.
also the thing that gets used the most here is a doll stroller!!


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

check out www.novanatural.com


----------



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

check out this website: www.fatbraintoys.com

They have so many great toys, I can't post them all!

Melanie


----------



## Brazilianmommy (Aug 3, 2006)

MIL and FIL are getting DD a child size table with chairs, from Ikea, I think DD will love it!!


----------



## joyfilledmomma (Mar 14, 2006)

if they are into wooden toys how about a nice set of wooden blocks or anything from www.forsmallhands.com I love this site!









also on the instrument front we just bought our daugher a really great drum (remo rhythm kids floor tom) from www.americanmusical.com that's the cheapest place i found to buy them..they have a variety of drums and free shipping right now. it's well-made and doesn't make all the annoying fake sounds like the plastic ones. it also has a very cute print of kids around the world on it which was an added bonus


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

What about a small play kitchen? That is what I am going to get ds for xmas. He is 18 months now and loves the one at daycare.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Wow! Everyone has great suggestions. Almost everything listed is already or will be favorites (I hope) of dd who is almost 18 months. For Christmas she is getting (joint with older ds who is 4) a spring horse and a wooden art easel. We are definitely on the lookout for a riding toy as well. She keeps trying to ride her brothers big trucks and they keep flipping on her. The small wooden table and chairs get used at our house all the time. They're definitely a great investment. Dress up trunk and indoor slide/climber also get used here all the time. I don't have any original ideas for you though







. I just wanted to second everyone else's great suggestions.

I would love to get a wooden play kitchen but don't think it's in the budget.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfilledmomma* 
also on the instrument front we just bought our daugher a really great drum (remo rhythm kids floor tom) from www.americanmusical.com that's the cheapest place i found to buy them..they have a variety of drums and free shipping right now. it's well-made and doesn't make all the annoying fake sounds like the plastic ones. it also has a very cute print of kids around the world on it which was an added bonus









Anyone know the difference between the Remo Kids and Remo Rhythm Club lines. Is there a major difference in the sound quality?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beana's mommy* 
Wooden puzzles are a huge hit with my 14 month old. They've been one of her favorite toys for the last few months and I don't anticipate that changing any time soon.

I would second a table and chair set. She loves to sit at hers and color, "read" books, do puzzles, whatever.

And she loves magnets. We got her a magnet board for her playroom. I got some wooden animal magnets and then, we have the leapfrog phonics set and animal sounds set. And then just other random magnets.


Yes, wooden puzzles.
Riding toys are fabulous too.
Wooden airplanes, cars, and trains are a hit with my 18-month old DS.
Also, balls! Lots of balls to throw.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Great suggestions so far. (By the way, my ds just received a spring horse from his cousins, who are 4, 9, and 11...they are handing it on very reluctantly...they still love it and are telling us that ds is "just borrowing" it even though my BIL is telling them they are done with it and need to pass it on permanently to someone who will still use it regularly.)

Here is stuff from my winter holiday (long) wishlist for ds. He is 18 months right now, will be 20 months during winter holidays:

Lacing beads
A little rolling lady bug thing (one of those pull back and release toys)
Set of little books (maybe the baby animals one from one step ahead?)...ds loves itty, bitty books
A wagon, preferably one with a little door on the side (we have friends with one like this...and ds adores opening the door and climbing in and out)
A Rody ride-on bouncy toy
Train set
A child-size but real cleaning set with broom, duster, spray bottle, etc.
An egg carton filled with sensory materials such as playdough, gak, etc.
Bathtub bin for bath toys
Lightswitch extenders so he can reach all the lightswitches (they have these in One Step Ahead)
Bathtime xylophone or drum
Sweet Dreams pillow from Magic Cabin Jump Up...ds loves pillows and drags them around the house
A sit-on digger toy
A digital camera made for kids, preferably with the 8 second video feature (I saw one for around $40 somewhere)...ds has a keen interest in cameras right now, and especially likes the video playback on our digital camera
A new dresser, appropriate for ds' height so he can get into it himself
His own CD player


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
Ds got a spring horse when he was 18 months -

Please excuse me for my dumb question. What is a spring horse? Is it the same as a rocking horse but on springs?


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Great ideas everyone. Thank you!

I am compiling this into a big list that I will turn over to the grandmas. That way, they can select based on price and what they like and what they get will be a 'surprise' to me and something that the DD will probably love.

DD got a table and 2 chairs from the grandparents for her bday and LOVES them. It must be really nice to have furniture around that *fits* you, you know? She likes to play her xylophone there, draw and then she just likes to practice getting up and down and up and down.


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

My boys love big cardboard boxes, HATS, and shiny bead necklaces. . . stroller/push toys, ride on toys, BALLOONS (mylar are sooo fun for a good week or 2), playdough, WINDOW CLINGS are fun. . . so many choices.

Oh, they love my metal vegitable steamer. ANd they both just figured out how to use a harmonica.


----------

